# The fun puppy thread!



## bellaratamaltese

To get back to why this forum is so awesome, let's post our cute and fun puppy pics!

Here is my contribution. 











Here is Marina and Beatriz (Dominic on the forum) with Elena and Elena's two puppies, Willow and Fat Amy. As most of you know, Elena stayed with Beatriz and Marina and I are loving the puppies!

Here they are this weekend at a dog show in Roseville, Ca. They are now 8 mos old!









Fat Amy on the left (black bow) Bellarata's Pitch Perfect
Willow on the right (blue bow) Bellarata's Under Your Spell










Willow was back talking me 



And last weekend, Fat Amy at the Burbank show (blue bow)


















Willow and Fat Amy's dad, Steve (Bellarata's Captain America) I see a resemblance here!










Steve trying to steal my pillow











and Marina cuddling Fat Amy, who is one of the SWEETEST pups we've ever had :wub: Some of you may have met her at Nationals. She was awesome then and is even more awesome now :thumbsup: Well, if I do say so myself. 

Ok your turn - let's see them! The cute and fun pics!


----------



## Furbabies mom

You'll see these on the Halloween video, our photo session was a Disaster!! Alice(Laurel) and The Mad Hatter (Dewey) were not cooperative !! 


Dewey hated a the Hat!(which I made, and took quite awhile to make!





Laurel has had it!!!!

And to think, I was going to put all 4 at the table for the tea party! 
After these two not cooperating , there was no way the Yorkies were getting in on the party!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom

bellaratamaltese said:


> To get back to why this forum is so awesome, let's post our cute and fun puppy pics!
> 
> Here is my contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Marina and Beatriz (Dominic on the forum) with Elena and Elena's two puppies, Willow and Fat Amy. As most of you know, Elena stayed with Beatriz and Marina and I are loving the puppies!
> 
> Here they are this weekend at a dog show in Roseville, Ca. They are now 8 mos old!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fat Amy on the left (black bow) Bellarata's Pitch Perfect
> Willow on the right (blue bow) Bellarata's Under Your Spell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow was back talking me
> 
> 
> 
> And last weekend, Fat Amy at the Burbank show (blue bow)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willow and Fat Amy's dad, Steve (Bellarata's Captain America) I see a resemblance here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Steve trying to steal my pillow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Marina cuddling Fat Amy, who is one of the SWEETEST pups we've ever had :wub: Some of you may have met her at Nationals. She was awesome then and is even more awesome now :thumbsup: Well, if I do say so myself.
> 
> Ok your turn - let's see them! The cute and fun pics!


Stacy, your fluffs are all so beautiful!!!!Willow and Fat Amy are adorable!!!!And Steve!!! He's a Show Stopper!!!!


----------



## maltese#1fan

Here are baby pictures of my girls -- the first one is of Bella and the second one is Jasmine. 

Stacy, your babies are beautiful and Deb your tea party is a riot. I think my girls would have been on the table not sitting nicely in the chairs.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me

Cute pics!


----------



## Kathleen

Stacy, they are just so beautiful!

Here are some photos of our new puppy Henry from this morning.
If you are wondering why he is looking so proud of himself in the first photo, it is because he pooped on the puppy pads. So he did his little "look at me! - I'm a superstar! woo hoo!" dance.
He decided that Daisy and Max's Maltese Cafe dog house is much more fun if you smoosh the roof down and sit on top, so that is where he keeps his toys.
He loves his froggie!
He just got his first bath over the weekend, so he is so soft and smells like baby powder. Can you tell I'm in love? :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed

ahhh I'm all about HAPPY !...great idea for a thread Stacy ~~~ just thinking about your Willow, Fat Amy and of course HEF puts a smile on my face!

although our family thinks our household is a weeeeeee bit more Loopy then Happy


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Here's my favorite picture of Lacie as a puppy. Love looking at all the pictures -- just hope it doesn't give me PUPPY FEVER.


----------



## Sylie

Great idea, Stacy. I love looking at everybody's pictures.

Here's my contribution for now.











One of my favorites. Ray, sent to me by his breeder, before he came to us.








MiMi soon after she came to us.

I'll find some more later.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Awe, Ray was such a cute puppy.


----------



## pammy4501

Love this idea Stacy! So here are my crazy crew! I have some new and some older of all three. _Photo credits to Stacy for the older photos._ Starting with the always handsome and debonaire Frank, then there's the oh so special Miss Truffles and last but never least, Emma. (I wish I could remember how to add the captions under the pics! LOL.) I love that the puppy pic of Emma and the most recent pic of Emma are both giving that sideways shifty eyed look. She is such a doll. Getting a retiree is the best ever! And I also love the picture of Truffles sitting IN my purse. We were at Nationals and I looked down and there she was perched IN my purse. SO typical of this little character. They are all three so different, and yet so special! Can't wait to see everyone elses pup pics!!


----------



## pammy4501

Lacie's Mom said:


> Here's my favorite picture of Lacie as a puppy. Love looking at all the pictures -- just hope it doesn't give me PUPPY FEVER.


 Lynn! It looks like Lacie could make a bed in that shoe!


----------



## MalteseObsessed

ooops...i just read the 'PUPPY' part ---


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Here is Bounce at - what, Stacy, 8 weeks? She is Steve's sis.

Sylvia, LOVE the picture of Ray.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

I don't have any puppy pictures of my crew, since I got them at 2 and 4 and 4. Stacy, can you post some Oz-drew pix as a puppy for me???


----------



## LovelyLily

Here is Lily last year when she first came to live with me. : )


----------



## pammy4501

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Here is Bounce at - what, Stacy, 8 weeks? She is Steve's sis.
> 
> Sylvia, LOVE the picture of Ray.


And don't forget that Emma is mom to both Steve and Bounce. Different sires, but same mom. I believe Bounce is out of Andrew and Steve was out of Starter.


----------



## Sylie

Thanks Lynn and Linda...Ray WAS a cute puppy, although I have never seen a puppy who isn't cute. 

Here is proof. This is a Neopolitan mastiff puppy











this is the adult....ooooh, a challenge to Laura's ick factor.











Phew, now back to cute puppies. 
Here is Ray doing the famous coton head tilt.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Stacy ... I am enjoying looking at all of the pictures. Thank you!:tender:

For a long time ... for at least over a year ... I have been trying to upload pictures on SM to no avail.  I will PM Yung and see if he can help so that I can once again post pictures. :thumbsup: With that ... hopefully, I can add to your thread soon. I have lots of puppy pictures of Snowball!:chili:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oops I missed the "Puppy" part too!

Dewey's pic from his breeder



When we first got Dewey






My favorite picture of Laurel!


----------



## Sylie

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Stacy ... I am enjoying looking at all of the pictures. Thank you!:tender:
> 
> For a long time ... for at least over a year ... I have been trying to upload pictures on SM to no avail.  I will PM Yung and see if he can help so that I can once again post pictures. :thumbsup: With that ... hopefully, I can add to your thread soon. I have lots of puppy pictures of Snowball!:chili:



I'll help, Marie....I have two adorable pictures of Snowball from when I made the cards of the toy dog thread.










Marie's baby Snowball.










What a doll!


----------



## djackson59

I can't post any photos unless I start a new thread. 
Not sure what to do. I love all the puppy pics. So cute!


----------



## Madison's Mom

I would REALLY love to see all four of them sitting at the table having tea!



Furbabies mom said:


> You'll see these on the Halloween video, our photo session was a Disaster!! Alice(Laurel) and The Mad Hatter (Dewey) were not cooperative !!
> 
> 
> Dewey hated a the Hat!(which I made, and took quite awhile to make!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laurel has had it!!!!
> 
> And to think, I was going to put all 4 at the table for the tea party!
> After these two not cooperating , there was no way the Yorkies were getting in on the party!!!


----------



## pammy4501

I actually ignored the "puppy" part of the assignment. I did post one of Emma as a puppy. But I actually got all of mine at a bit older of ages. I hope everyone posts all ages. Love seeing everyones puppies AND dogs!


----------



## Fee




----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sylie said:


> I'll help, Marie....I have two adorable pictures of Snowball from when I made the cards of the toy dog thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie's baby Snowball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a doll!


Awww ... Sylvia, thank you so much! :smootch::tender:

Actually, these are two of my favorite pictures of Snowball as a puppy. The picture of him in the bed is the picture taken of him right before we brought him home. And, the other picture of him is right after his first grooming. 

I have so many other pictures that I hope I can post. 

Thank you, again, sweet friend. I love you. :heart:


----------



## bellaratamaltese

These are all great!! I actually was trying to change the title of the thread to pups and adults but I was too late to edit it. 

Love seeing the cuteness!


----------



## chichi

They are all so cute!!


----------



## jmm

*Pups*

Some of my pups


----------



## bellaratamaltese

LuvMyBoys said:


> I don't have any puppy pictures of my crew, since I got them at 2 and 4 and 4. Stacy, can you post some Oz-drew pix as a puppy for me???



Here is puppy Ozdrew!

These pics are from his breeder in Hungary, 4 mos old.
GCH Million Dollar Question of Marquess 
aka
Andrew
aka
Oz
aka 
Ozdrew 
































Andrew/Oz is one awesome dog, that's all I can say. He is the dad of Elena, Bounce, Obi, Charm and Nida's Emma so he has spread his awesomeness around. :thumbsup: Now though, he is Laura's bestest buddy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Bounce really looks like him!! Especially when she was a puppy!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Sylie said:


> I'll help, Marie....I have two adorable pictures of Snowball from when I made the cards of the toy dog thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marie's baby Snowball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a doll!


Thank you, Sylvia!! Snowball was such a cute little puppy!!


----------



## revakb2

We all know our dogs are wonderful but nothing beats the wonderful people of SM. 

Marina shows at the first Nationals I went to. I think it was her first too.
Bogie and Cassie when I first adopted Cassie.
The first time I met Pat O-the first but not the last
SM meetup at Hilton Head, SC
The first SM meetup in Florida
Nationals in Dallas
Nationals in Atlanta
Baby Bogie

These are just a few of the moments that were so special with my SM friends


----------



## LuvMyBoys

bellaratamaltese said:


> Here is puppy Ozdrew!
> 
> These pics are from his breeder in Hungary, 4 mos old.
> GCH Million Dollar Question of Marquess
> aka
> Andrew
> aka
> Oz
> aka
> Ozdrew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew/Oz is one awesome dog, that's all I can say. He is the dad of Elena, Bounce, Obi, Charm and Nida's Emma so he has spread his awesomeness around. :thumbsup: Now though, he is Laura's bestest buddy.


Thanks Stacy! Look at Mr. Fabulous! Well, I guess he's baby Fabulous there...


----------



## sherry

This is Riley







This is Sissy, thanks Jeanne!







Another of Sissy.







Riley's baby Picture!






Another of Sissy, thank you again Jeanne for the baby pics!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom

I didn't get Izzy until she was 6 months old, but here are a few of my favorite pictures of her.








In the car on the ride home.








Her first day at home.








Right after her spay, which was 2 weeks after we had her.








One of my most favorite puppy pictures of her. We were going to daycare and she was ready to go, jumping up and down.


----------



## Chardy

After our baths yesterday !!!


----------



## lydiatug

Favorite sleeping position


----------



## silverhaven

I love love love this thread, thank you Stacy, Great idea. 

I will post some later today.


----------



## Sylie

Reva, I love your pictures...especially the one of Marina when she was a puppy.:wub:

Okay, I love looking at all the pictures, this is fun.

So, here is my favorite silly picture of MiMi. Many of you may have seen it before.


----------



## djackson59

*Jonas, first week home*


----------



## lydiatug

Love this thread...keep them coming...


----------



## Fee

I am loving these pics of the fluffs  Could there be another video from Mags in the making?


----------



## kd1212

Here's a bunch of Tyler--as a baby at 1 month, a couple in between, and now at 1 year's old :wub:


----------



## Dominic

I'm loving this thread so much and I'm getting lost going thru all my pictures, it is safe to say I take way too many pics of my gang. But for now let's see a few pics of Benjamin while I get to pick other pictures to share. 

*My baby Benjamin on his first week at home with us rocking his first top knot
*









*Ben taking over Dominic's bed
*









*Ben smiling on the day after his neutering surgery
*









*Ben being a cute just because
*









*Ben all dolled up waiting for his new sister Elena
*









*Ben being a good uncle watching over Elena's and Steve's baby girl Willow
*


----------



## mylittleleo

Ahh I've been loving this thread and everyone's pictures! Leo wanted to join in on the fun! 

I got Leo when he was 4 months old. These were taken in the first week I got him, before he had any haircuts. I forgot how super fluffy he was!










Leo sitting on my lap on the way home from the breeders :wub:










Gettin' the hang of his x-pen.










Nervous and at the vet for the first time (since I got him). He did great though!

Ahhhhh... puppy fever :thumbsup:


----------



## eiksaa

Oh boy love all the pics so so much. I'll come back to post pics in a bit but wanted to comment to express my love for this thread.


----------



## maltese manica

I am loving this thread


----------



## Kaiser

I thought I'd share a video of Casey when she was 6 months old fighting with an evil ice cube. I don't have their puppy pics readily available so will post them later. 

Casey and the evil ice cube - YouTube


----------



## Mallen600

Everyone's puppy pictures are so awesome!!!

Some bonus videos:
http://youtu.be/ILVLv1NgJ-k
http://youtu.be/Coz0z-puxDM
http://youtu.be/0EWrE-4HTV0


----------



## Summergirl73

Absolutely love this thread! Thank you so much for starting it. Feels like old times  . Here are a few of my favorites of our baby girl. Lady Bella is truly a handful but boy do we love her!


*Bella the bra thief sleeping in my bra. She was famous for dragging out my bras, yep even when company was over. Let me just say when you are tiny chested, this can be a very humbling experience lol!* :w00t:









*My tiny baby girl. Oh I'd forgotten just how little she was :wub:. Makes me want to go upstairs and wake her up just so I can snuggle with her. Of course she'd give me a piece of her mind if I tried that, so maybe I'd better not. :innocent:*









*Last but not least, the first signs that she was going to be a jealous girl. I'd been making this little loveseat/bed for her and she'd had enough of my attention being on anything other than her. She grabbed the screwdriver and hopped up on the bed. No screwdriver, no more pulling at the bed - problem solved....Mommy is all mine lol!:aktion033:*


----------



## Maglily

Sylie said:


> Great idea, Stacy. I love looking at everybody's pictures.
> 
> Here's my contribution for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites. Ray, sent to me by his breeder, before he came to us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MiMi soon after she came to us.
> 
> I'll find some more later.


 
Love him in the basket! how sweet.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

pammy4501 said:


> Lynn! It looks like Lacie could make a bed in that shoe!


 Pam -- That is Jerry's shoe and it is a size 9 1/2 mens. You can see how tiny Lacie was.


----------



## Lacie's Mom

OMG - this is bad -- this is VERY BAD!!! I'm so getting Puppy Fever.:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## eiksaa

Puppy Guga. Cindy sent us this pic after his first or second bath. 










Puppy Mieka, Stacy you might have to share these pics.


----------



## Trisha

Just caught up on looking at all the pics! That was so cute & sweet in so many ways! If that doesn't make you smile, nothing will! Thanks for sharing all your photos...precious, each and every one of them!


----------



## Lou's Mom

My favorite of Lou - we had a delivery and when I set the box down, he jumped on it and started barking at me!


----------



## Lou's Mom

This is Nola - princess in the making.









And Dallas - bows askew and stealing toys from the other two!


----------



## cyndrae

This is awesome!

Daisy 3 years ago










Daisy yesterday









Lilly 5 years ago










Lilly yesterday









I love looking at all the puppy pictures. Great idea Stacy!!


----------



## Dominic

Daisy and Lilly are SO beautiful, I am in love.


----------



## Jayeso

I love these photos! Everyone's babies are so adorable! 

Here are a couple recent ones of my little guy...I'll have to dig up some photos of Zoey as a puppy. They're not on my phone.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

Loving all these pics so much!!
Reva - what special pics you shared!!! Shows how far and how much Marina has grown!!


----------



## cyndrae

Dominic said:


> Daisy and Lilly are SO beautiful, I am in love.


Thanks Beatriz....Lilly will pose all day Daisy does not have the sit still gene.


----------

